# New pet Rules. They are sometimes enforced



## telcoman

There are new rules concerning pets that state you must have a certificate of health signed by a vet (with his registration number) that is from your originating country and is no more than 10 days old. Hardly anyone has been asked for this this year, but I now have 2 cases of people who have, the latest one at the Lukeville crossing.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The papers can be from a border state's veterinarian; that's the way they interpret 'country of origin'; meaning the country the pet is leaving as it enters Mexico ..... probably Texas, etc.


----------



## maryellen1952

In terms of bringing a pet into Mexico, whether that regulation is enforced depends entirely, it seems, on where you cross. I have brought several pets across from the San Diego area into both borders, San Ysidro and Otay, and NEVER been asked for documentation. Also, I've noticed that if you are a female driving alone, the Federales don't seem to bother you as much as if you are a male. I've brought 6 or more large bags of pet food into Mexico without problems.


----------



## RVGRINGO

By "into Mexico", most of us mean really down into Mexico; way past the free zones along the border or the baja states.


----------



## telcoman

The new rule came in last Feb. Unfortunately the Spanish & English version of those rules on their web site differ. Best advice is to try & cover all bases.


----------



## FHBOY

*# of Pets*

Has the # of pets, per person, permitted to be brought in for immigrants changed from 2 each. We may have as many as 5 or 6 cats between my wife and myself when we move, should I teach all of them Spanish or just four?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Two per person remains the limit. Be sure the paperwork from the veterinarian is in two names.


----------



## chicaperdida

Thank you, this thread is helpful.


----------



## telcoman

They seem to have eased up on thew 10 day rule looking at this years website. I hope I played a part in them doing that.


----------



## sydgirl

We crossed into Mexico at the Pharr, TX crossing with our dog. I didn't get the certificate of health. We'd been in the Dominican Republic for the winter and had a DR vet complete a health certificate to get our dog out of the DR and into the US. The certificate was two weeks old when we crossed into MX and my thought was that if I was stopped I'd show that certificate (and cross my fingers). Well...not a word was mentioned. We got the green light at the border and then proceeded to go through immigration and get our vehicle permit at the immigration building. No one asked if we had a dog. We were stopped at a police checkpoint well into Mexico. I feared they would search the car....not that AI had anything to hide but I didn't want to have to repack. The officer opened the rear passenger door, came face to face with my dog, and then must have decided it was to much bother and sent us on our way.


----------



## mexikatz

We came across in January and played by the rules. We took our four cats to the vet about a week before leaving home. She gave us the group discount. Prior to that we visited the USDA office to make sure exactly what forms etc they wanted. I believe the vet also called them to make sure she got it right. I remember that a person is allowed 3 pets so my wife's name was on the paperwork for the girls and mine for the boys.

When we got to the border, very very early on a cold Sunday morning, the cats sat in the car while we waited for someone to deal with us. We went through the something to declare line with our trailer. At one point someone walked by, looked through the window of the car and noticed the cat carriers. I showed him the cat paperwork, he opened the door and seemed to count to four, handed me the paperwork back and walked away.

For us having the paperwork cut down on what was already a pretty stressful time.


----------



## telcoman

It depends on where you cross. *ALL* the problems with the new rules I have heard about have been at the Lukeville, Az crossing. In fact all problems with beef confiscation, etc have been at this crossing as well. It is a very quiet crossing and IMO they are bored so go over every little rule. It is a great crossing to return by, better to use Nogales going south.


----------



## chicaperdida

Can anyone give me any information about taking pet rodents into Mexico? I have found info on dogs, cats ,birds, reptiles etc but nothing on guinea pigs. Will I be able to take my furry friends with me and if so will it be a big problem?


----------



## tijuanahopeful

I took my cat in for his shots, and my vet said that he didn't need a Certificate of Health, just proof of a rabies shot, and said just show the receipt if I get stopped. 

I figure he knows what he's talking about, since he works with the Baja Pet Sanctuary.


----------

